# Wheels



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

First, I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and if you celebrate a different holiday than I wish you the very best too.

I have one of Larry's wheels - the cake top one. It is fabulous - but recently, Mimzy has been wheeling so much that the wheel keeps scraping the top of the wire cage and making a racket all through the night. I'd get up and move it back and about a half hour later, I'd be moving it again.

I tried to turn it up-side-down and hang it from the top of the cage - nope - she didn't like that. Then I got this idea.
Velcro the bottom of the PVC. I only used the loopy side of the velcro and it works!!! It doesn't move unless I lift it out to clean. Of course it's used on fleece but now I can sleep through the night and she can run all the way to China and back! :lol: 

Life is great. Again, wishing the very best to all of you and your babies.


----------

